# Equipment



## J.Goldschmidt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello everyone im brand new to these forums, I practiced Bujinkan Ninjitsu for about a year, 4 years ago, I bought my black uniform from a local shop, but the quality turned out to be poor, and now that I am getting back into it, I want to Invest in a high quality uniform that wont tear easily and is heavy gauge, I would also like it to be an authentic japanese made uniform (black).
I also need leg wraps and Tabi of high quality, my instructor just brought some back from japan but they were either too small or too large, but i know my size now, so if anyone could lend me a hand in pointing out where i could get some gear i would appreciate it.

-Joshua Goldschmidt


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Mar 27, 2007)

i hear Ronin uniform is quite good, anyone worn these? can they take a beating?


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 28, 2007)

A couple people I used to train with wore black Judo uniforms. They're heavy, and made to be thrown around in  .
A great site to get gear from is a place local to me here. http://www.cobd.net/bukico/
It's run by Shihan Stephen Hayes. I got all my gear from him, and would recommend him to anyone and everyone. Good luck !!


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Ronnin! I'm still looking for a good place to get a Uniform... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Mar 28, 2007)

so, no one has any recomendations on what brands are good for uniforms? or an online store you guys shop at?

also i live in the Chicago Area of IL if anyone knows of any good shops here.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 28, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> so, no one has any recomendations on what brands are good for uniforms? or an online store you guys shop at?
> 
> also i live in the Chicago Area of IL if anyone knows of any good shops here.


Look around Martial Talk.  Uniforms have been covered several times, in several places.  I believe there's even a stickied thread at the top of the Ninjutsu forums...

Aside from that...  Have you asked your instructor and classmates?  They can probably steer you to a decent source.


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 29, 2007)

If I were you, (given you have no reservations about getting a Judo uniform) just call a credible Judo school, and ask what brands they use.


----------



## saru1968 (Mar 29, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> ... Have you asked your instructor and classmates? They can probably steer you to a decent source.




Very good point.

What did your Instructor reccommend  J   ?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

I would go with my instructor's recommendation and if he/she sell's them purchase directly through them.  That way you will get the same uniform as everyone else and also support your Dojo.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 29, 2007)

I also dont have a decend suit yet, the old one is a bit to small now and the belt is also very poor because of gliding along a rope during an outside forest training. 

I can also recommend you to buy it at the dojo. At least I will do that.


----------



## DWeidman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ronnin said:


> A great site to get gear from is a place local to me here. http://www.cobd.net/bukico/
> It's run by Shihan Stephen Hayes. I got all my gear from him, and would recommend him to anyone and everyone. Good luck !!




That is Kyle Hayes.  Subtle, but important, difference.

-Daniel


----------



## DWeidman (Mar 29, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> so, no one has any recomendations on what brands are good for uniforms? or an online store you guys shop at?
> 
> also i live in the Chicago Area of IL if anyone knows of any good shops here.



I actually like getting middle weight gi's - in the 20-30 dollar range.  Yep - they wear out eventually - but a new gi every 2 or 3 years isn't a serious investment - and it is nice getting new stuff.

Just my .02.

-Daniel

PS.  I have a heavy weight White judo gi as well.  If I know we are going to be doing a lot of throwing - I wear that.  There isn't a penalty for wearing the wrong color... and most people think you are better than you are at throws if you wear a white gi... LOL


----------



## Ronnin (Mar 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would go with my instructor's recommendation and if he/she sell's them purchase directly through them. That way you will get the same uniform as everyone else and also support your Dojo.


 
This is probably the best advice. Support your dojo !!!
Good call !!!:bow:


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Mar 30, 2007)

Ronnin said:


> This is probably the best advice. Support your dojo !!!
> Good call !!!:bow:



Yes, that would be nice, but unfortunately, he just got back from japan and did not have my size in most things... thats why i was asking on here, asking your instuctor for equipment is kinda a no-brainer...


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 2, 2007)

My gi is a heavy weight century gi.  I don't remember right where I bought it.  It might have been Karate Depot (I believe they sponsor MT).  It has lasted me a year or two.  I don't normally wear the gi top, unless we are doing some throwing (and it isn't too hot).  I believe my instructor uses tokaido (sp?) gi for himself.  It is up to us to get our own gi.

I agree with Daniel, the cost of replacing a cheaper one every couple of years isn't too much of an investment.


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 2, 2007)

I ended up ordering a Ultimate Black Ronin Judo/JuJustsu Gi from Discount Martial Arts Supply (DiscountMAS.com) along with a few other items..

then i got my Kyahan, Tekko(u?), Jikatabi, and indoor tabi, and other goodies like TOBI tabi socks from BOKUNAN-DO (http://www.shop-japan.co.jp/english-boku/)


----------



## DWeidman (Apr 3, 2007)

J.Goldschmidt said:


> I ended up ordering a Ultimate Black Ronin Judo/JuJustsu Gi from Discount Martial Arts Supply (DiscountMAS.com) along with a few other items..
> 
> then i got my Kyahan, Tekko(u?), Jikatabi, and indoor tabi, and other goodies like TOBI tabi socks from BOKUNAN-DO (http://www.shop-japan.co.jp/english-boku/)



So you have completed your ninja uniform.  You are just days from your first mission...  

Seriously - wear what is comfortable.  There are no fashion police in the BJK ...

-Daniel


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 3, 2007)

DWeidman said:


> There are no fashion police in the BJK ...
> 
> -Daniel



Except for Nimravus.



Nimravus said:


> So I'm on my way home from work, and decide to take a peek at a beginners's session at a neighboring dojo. *snip*
> 
> In any case, it doesn't take long for me to notice that all the prevailing TMA stereotypes are present. There's the wisecracking 20something girl wearing a PETA t-shirt *snip* the long-haired kids with glasses and Iron Maiden apparel, *snip* two kids about fourteen or fifteen years of age, both obvious metalheads, *snip* two other kids maybe a couple of years older, one of which wears a white gi jacket and the other a HIM t-shirt.



But, no, no Bujinkan Fashion Police.

:/


----------



## DWeidman (Apr 3, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Except for Nimravus.
> But, no, no Bujinkan Fashion Police.
> :/



LOL - Ok.  Fair enough.

I should have said there are very few Bujinkan Fashion Police. 

Seriously though - wear what you want to wear - not because you want to look like a ninja.  

The irony of the above statement is... staggering.  

I crack myself up.

-Daniel


----------



## J.Goldschmidt (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought what I bought because it seems to be the standard in my class, well, atleast for the guys who could find it, or went to Japan.

Anyways I also got the Kyahan because i know my pants will most likely be too long, this will keep them tied up and off the floor and i wont have to hem them 

I posted what I got and where to find it not to really say what I purchased but to let everyone else know that they could find thoes items at thoes places!

Best Regards


----------



## MrFunnieman (Apr 4, 2007)

J.-

I think you will be happy with the ronin judo gi. I've not used one myself, but know of person who does.  He trains ALOT and the gi looks like it has held up.  When I am due for a new one that is probably the route I would go.  The TOBI Tabi socks may have been overboard.  I had some "tabi socks" and eventually reverted to wearing normal socks and creating a space between my big toe and the others.  FWIW


----------



## Boondoggleyou (May 2, 2007)

I would recommend http://www.e-bogu.com/Shoaizome_Dou...i_Size_All_p/tak-ken-kei-2layer-shoai-all.htm from E-bogu (wonderful site).

It is currently the gi I wear for practice, it holds up incredibly well and will last a very long time. Worth every penny.

Though it isnt black, if your looking to train at night and be "stealthy" blue works much better then black.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2007)

Boondoggleyou said:


> I would recommend http://www.e-bogu.com/Shoaizome_Dou...i_Size_All_p/tak-ken-kei-2layer-shoai-all.htm from E-bogu (wonderful site).
> 
> It is currently the gi I wear for practice, it holds up incredibly well and will last a very long time. Worth every penny.
> 
> Though it isnt black, if your looking to train at night and be "stealthy" blue works much better then black.


 
That is a nice looking Kendo gi!


----------

